# You might be a horse person if ...



## michickenwrangler

You have a hoof pick and neatsfoot oil on your kitchen table (the inspiration for this!)

You send everyone pics of your daughter's dressage show but failed to send pics of her kindergarten graduation 

The decor in your house consists of ribbons and trophies

Your wardrobe consists of t-shirts won from endurance rides

Your kitchen ware all bears the name of assorted endurance rides



I'll add more later

Everyone else do the same!


----------



## apdan

you have a couple halters, leadropes, and treats sitting on the floor by your door, that way they are always handy


----------



## ()relics

...have a riding crop on the kitchen table
...have a pair of one of your kids spurs hanging from a kitchen chair
...have an assortment of headstalls hanging on the coat hooks by the backdoor
I could go on but this is all that I can see without "looking"


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

When you get a wound that needs cleaning or ointment you head to the barn because the good stuff is out there.  Honestly all the stuff is there....

Even if there was an major accident in the house I'd be going to the barn to collect my FA kit since I keep it in the tack room.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry

...You seem to find leather scraps everywhere because you think "I can use this!"


----------



## ducks4you

...your DD's complain that you speak of your horses as your "sons" or "daughters."


----------



## rodriguezpoultry

....you buy Neosporin in bulk.


----------



## sterlng&sierra

...you have two saddles sitting in the living room.

...your shoe collection is half boots.

...you would rather muck stalls than clean your bathroom.

...you would rather wash blankets and pads than do your own laundry.


----------



## Bunnylady

You actually _like_ the smell of horse manure!


----------



## freemotion

You bandage your cut finger with a gauze 4x4 and purple Vetwrap.  

You have horse shampoo in your shower and expensive people shampoo in a bucket in the barn.

You have bits hanging on the coat hooks, amongst the coats, in your back hall.  And whips among your umbrellas.  And THAT'S where that girth went!


----------



## michickenwrangler

You don't let your child eat carrot sticks for lunch because THOSE are for the horse

When people ride in your vehicle, you have to move saddle pads, bridle bags, Easy boots and Dover catalogs out of the way so they can sit down


----------



## michickenwrangler

The hoof pick mentioned on the first post is STILL on the kitchen table

You tell the grocery cart "whoa" when you stop it. 

Non-horsey friends and relatives have absolutely no desire to watch horse related movies with you.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> The hoof pick mentioned on the first post is STILL on the kitchen table
> 
> You tell the grocery cart "whoa" when you stop it.
> 
> Non-horsey friends and relatives have absolutely no desire to watch horse related movies with you.


You just brought a horse blanket in to put on the kitchen table to mend it, _then_ it's going in the washing machine.  And the smell others would complain about I'm loving.

You tell everything not stopping to 'whoa', like when your truck is skidding on bad winter roads.  Or of your slipping sideways you stay 'easy, steady' in a reassuring voice to get it straight again.

You have no non-horsey friends, they gave up on you years ago.


----------



## AkTomboy

You wear all your clothes to the barn...it doesnt matter what it is. 

Hay in your hair/ down your bra (cause you can never get it out) is perfectly normal. 

Spurs and whips do not mean anything dirty to you.

Mucking stalls is a great excuse to get out of housework

You can share apples with your horses and not be grossed out

When people complain about injuries you can tell them at least 5 stories that are worse

You know what colic, bot flies, foundering, mud fever, and melanoma are and you know how to treat most of them

You have at least 8 buckets all with a different purpose

Your horse gets more shoes than you

You have ridden in pjs

You stay up all night with your horses when they are sick

You accessorize your hairstyle with pieces of hay.

You examine every piece of rope or twine for its halter potential.

Your favorite outfit is made of leather and includes whips and spurs.

You spend more time at the feed store than the grocery store. 

you ask for things like lead ropes, hoof picks, and boots (no not for you) for your birthday

You need to explain to your friends why you ride your bike with your heels down


The whistle you use for your horses to come in from the back pasture ~ 125 acres ~ also works on your husband, kid, dogs, chickens and even inlaws...... (I about died the first time it worked on them) ~ AkTomboy


----------



## suzie

You'd rather spend 2 hours buying horsey bits than in a boring supermarket for human bits.

You will spend 10 minutes in the shower for yourself and spend two hours plus grooming your horses purely for pleasure.

The German Shepherd Dogs come in muddy and you complain about the mess BUT after the horses roll in mud it is great therapy to clean them up and detangle their mane's and tails!

Horse poo smells normal - other animal poo smell awful!

Love my horses and donkeys


----------



## KristyHall

When riding, or driving, in cars, trucks, or carnival rides, you instinctively shift your weight with the movement and manage to be the only one who doesn't spill their coffee on a bumpy road.

When you first wake up, you try to brush your hair with a horse brush.


----------



## ohne

You might be a horse person if... you find this funny or are pretty sure a trainer has had these thought about your horse at some point. I actually got this off of one of my trainers facebook.


----------



## Baymule

I have 2 bales of hay in the back seat of my car because they ate the round bale and I can't go get another till Sunday.

I judge a car by how much horse feed I can pack in it. Dodge Caliber handles 1,000 pounds.

I have a feed bucket in the car.

I love shoveling horse poop-compost for the garden!


----------



## cristina33

When you have hay in every nook and crany along with the ceiling of your car and hubby is ashamed to use it ! 

My car aka the feed wagon!

Horse poop smells good !

Hay smells good ! 

The Barn even smells good !

Nothing more wonderful than a horses breath ! 

Every pair of shoes  and boots you own have manure on them !


----------



## kelsey2017

Your favorite way to spend Mothers day is giving your sweet horses a bath!

You ask for a wheelbarrow for Christmas!

People ask you in the grocery store if you have horses and you have to ask- Is it how I'm dressed or how I SMELL?

You watch the Superbowl for the Budweiser commercials, and then you cry in front of your boyfriends buddies!

The only reason you have a second job is to pay for hay!

You grow 1000 carrots in your garden, and half of them are for your horses!

You try to merge your car by leg-yielding!

You constantly 'kiss' to your children to get them moving!

You have to keep your Dad on your side so you can borrow the truck for hay, hauling horses, etc. 

You not only know how to drive a tractor, you can fix one too!


----------



## Weedchick

When you sit on your hubbys lap he says"Smells like you've been having fun"


----------



## kelsey2017




----------



## emily

If you save the shirt with the mud stains because it is a souvenir from that awesome fall!
 If you celebrate your horse's bday better than you celebrate your own.


----------



## Electric

When you have to dig hay out of your washing machine once a week after the weekly "Blanket Washing Day".


----------



## Wild Wind Farm

You have all been in my house and my car!

You have so many CTR ride t-shirts you use them for rags.


----------



## Cruz&Walker

When you birthday shop for your friends, you immediately start by browsing through the Dover gift section, because all your friends are horsey people!

When a non-horse friend says, "Let's get together tonight" you say, "Wait, I can't." They give you the evil stare and say, "This better not be horse related" (yes, this happened to me!)

You built a nice pretty home in the country, with window boxes and shutters, just for the picturesque scene to be disrupted by a big red horse trailer right in front of the front porch. (that would be me too)


----------



## genuck

You groom dogs for a living and catch yourself clicking for them to walk, saying 'easy' when they act upset, and 'whoa' when they start getting out of hand...


 Yeah and there's halters, leads, and hay in my car! Did I mention I haven't owned a horse in 7 years?


----------



## DuckyGurl

genuck said:
			
		

> *You groom dogs for a living and catch yourself clicking for them to walk, saying 'easy' when they act upset, and 'whoa' when they start getting out of hand...*
> 
> 
> Yeah and there's halters, leads, and hay in my car! Did I mention I haven't owned a horse in 7 years?


OMGosh, I have done this so many times its not even funny. Great thread!


----------



## pekinduck<3er

This is too cute!


----------



## equinehugger3

... You reach for your riding helmet to go fir a bike ride.

... You say "Whoa!" to anyone you want to slow down.

... You talk to any stressed/angry person in the same soothing tone you would a spooked horse.

... All of your riding pants are constantly muddied/ripped from fallong and mucking out stalls. 

I can't even count how often I've done these and more! 



Sorry if these are duplicates.


----------



## Horsiezz

You have your miniature stallion's weanling halter hanging in your room like a pair of baby shoes


----------

